
CINT – A C/C++ interpreter - joubert
http://www.hanno.jp/gotom/Cint.html
======
batbomb
Please don't use CINT. It's good for a few things, specifically histograms,
but too many grad student-years have been wasted on segfaults, stack
overflows, and cryptic error messages. I haven't had the chance to use cling,
but CINT will almost always bite you in the ass as soon as your code is non
trivial.

------
CyberDildonics
CINT is old. Their new interpreter is called Cling and is based on LLVM.

There is also the Juce projucer which claims live C++11 on mac (and windows at
some point). I haven't had a chance to use the live programming but at least
the interface so far is slick.

~~~
ihnorton
People interested in CINT and Cling might also be interested in Cxx.jl:
[https://github.com/Keno/Cxx.jl](https://github.com/Keno/Cxx.jl). It provides
a C++ REPL mode for Julia and integrates Clang with Julia and the LLVM JIT to
provide a powerful C++ FFI (the author has started using to wrap ROOT).

------
ics
OT: Check out that layout! Chrome 46/OS X took >4s to resolve the boxes,
borders, and positions in steps making it look like a low-frame animation. The
HTML is just shy of 300 lines but apparently tables with styles on every cell
can still do that.

~~~
anonova
It's not a layout issue. There are 50+ tiny requests for images of the
background and borders. If anything, this shows the reason to use css sprites.

------
icholy
I think CINT was superseded by cling.

~~~
zx2c4
Does cling support a C99 or C11 mode?

A lot of times, for C development and related endeavors, I want to quickly
determine the size of a struct or do some quick tests with strange arithmetic
or casting or whatever else. Usually I just write a tiny test program, compile
it, run it, and look at my printf output. This is pretty slow though. Having a
C REPL would be quite nice.

It would be nice to see a wrapper around GCC that does this, for, say, a
kernel source REPL.

~~~
CyberDildonics
The best way might be to use TinyCC.

You can compile C to a byte array, cast it to a function and run it.

I don't know of any REPL so far though (which is surprising).

~~~
i336_

      $ git clone https://github.com/zsaleeba/picoc
      ...
      Receiving objects: 100% (3305/3305), 1.29 MiB | 0 bytes/s, done.
      ...
      $ make
      ...
      $ ./picoc -i
      starting picoc v2.2 beta r
      picoc> int i = 1;
      picoc> printf("%d\n", i);
      1
      picoc> printf("%d\n", sizeof(i));
      4
      picoc> 
    

You might need to nuke the -DVER in the CFLAGS (this code hasn't changed since
it was ported from Google Code, which uses svn, but there's no .svn in the dir
anymore, so it breaks). I also needed libreadline6-dev.

Oh, and to make things easier, a clickable link:
[https://github.com/zsaleeba/picoc](https://github.com/zsaleeba/picoc)

------
dnesteruk
Check out my screencast on Cling (which is CINT's successor):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbi7MLS03Yc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbi7MLS03Yc)

------
OJFord
A hit counter!

